# rachel ray's premium dog food



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

check it out at www.nutrishforperts.com


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.rachaelray.com/pets/nutrish.php?view=

*Ingredients Rachael Ray Nutrish Chicken and Veggies*
*Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Corn Meal, Soybean Meal, Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Corn Gluten Meal, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Peas, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Olive Oil, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Oxide, Dried Parsley, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols, Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid*


*Ingredients Rachael Ray Nutrish Beef and Brown Rice*

*Beef, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Corn Meal, Soybean Meal, Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Corn Gluten Meal, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Peas, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Olive Oil, Iron Oxide, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Dried Parsley, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols, Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid*


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well shame on her - she ought to know better and probably does. She's just using her celebrity and people will think that because it has her name on it, it's a premium food.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I happen to have her show on the other day and she said something to the effect of, "When I cook at home, I always make extra for Isaboo. Whatever I eat she eats." Hmmm...I wonder what happened to that? The ingredients don't look THAT bad though. 

Oh well, it does look like some of the proceeds are going to a charity.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

No at least they don't have by-products in them. However it says "no fillers" but some of those ingredients sure look like fillers to me. It's too bad because with her background in food you'd think she would make something fabulous, and care to meet with good nutritionists to develop it. It looks like she's selling out to me.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Corn meal and corn gluten are very high-glycemic foods. Dogs don't need such high-glycemic grains in their diet.

When soy meal is added in after the meat/poultry ingredients, it is usually to boost the protein content of the food. There is no reason for soy to be in a meat or chicken-based dog food. 95% of soy is genetically modified. Organic soy is not. Instead of cheap soy, more meat or chicken should be added. IMO, the only time a dog should be fed soy is if they have problems with, or allergies to, meat and other animal protein.

Beet pulp is a source of (cheap) fiber which is leftover from beet sugar processing. If you've ever juiced veggies or beets, then you know what it would resemble. 

In fact, corn gluten, beet pulp, and brewer's rice are all "leftover" products, or by-products of the human food processing industry. These products along with soy beans are routinely used to feed cattle, pigs, and chickens. 

"Animal fat" - _from what animal_? It doesn't indicate. 

I guess it's just another celebrity putting their name on something of questionable quality, but the money going to charity would make up for the lack of quality of the food, of course. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow....I'm really disappointed in Rachel Ray. I would never have thought she would endorse a food like this since I know how much she loves her baby and home cooks for him. But Corn Meal, Soybean Meal, Animal Fat, and again another corn ingredient...Corn Gluten Meal. Wow. I would never have imagined. *shaking head sadly*


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Aug 10 2008, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617916


> check it out at www.nutrishforperts.com[/B]


I don't know, I am not a big fan of hers to begin with but it doesn't look like the food is all that different from what is out there in the market. I think I will stick to the more premium brands whose ingredients are a little better. She says all the time that she cooks for her dog, so now she is not cooking for her anymore and just giving her this food! I am not convienced.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

unfortunately, I couldn't check out the ingredients because my computer is broken and have been using my phone, which tends to not open all sites. I am not sure why she labels her food premium, because its far from that. imo, any food that has corn in it is poor food. I really thought she would put her name on a excellent product. bummer, she could of been another newman.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Any one who knows Rachel Ray knows that she doesn't feed her dog "dog food" She has always cooked for her dogs. She uses a ratio of carbs and fat to protein to determine Isaboo's diet. I'll be amazed if anyone buys it.

Leslie


----------

